# Zipper Necklaces



## GreekChick (Aug 10, 2007)

Vanessa Yanow's Zipper Necklaces:
http://www.indyish.com/vanessa-yanows-zipper-necklaces/

How do you feel about these? I have a love/hate relationship with them. On one hand, I love the fact that they're original, uncoventional, and best of all, NON-trendy, but on the other hand, I'm completely hesitant...are they ridiculous? I'm lemming towards the black one with the silver zipper.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2007)

me no likey.... creative yes, but not my style...


----------



## moonsugar7 (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the idea, very creative.  I don't the the glass thing hanging off of it though...I found a picture of a more sleek and simple zipper and really like it!

http://www.betterlivingthroughdesign...ce_silver.html


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 10, 2007)

Itis interesting.. but nothing something I would wear


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_Itis interesting.. but nothing something I would wear_


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, I feel the way the other ladies do, it isn't for me.


----------



## lara (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonsugar7* 

 
_I like the idea, very creative.  I don't the the glass thing hanging off of it though...I found a picture of a more sleek and simple zipper and really like it!

http://www.betterlivingthroughdesign...ce_silver.html_

 
I like this one far more than the OP link. I'd wear this one quite happily; I'm really into semi-industrial jewellery design and the above version is really clean and crisp looking.

Not that they're new. I have a picture of my brother wearing one back in the late 70's.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 11, 2007)

I like the 2nd link more, but not the price tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd buy the 1st one, but in a metal color. And I'd cut the less-than-charming charm off the second I got it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 11, 2007)

I think they are light hearted.  I like it.  I would wear a zippa.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 11, 2007)

I like them last one - black. I would definately wear that one out to a bar. NOt really for everyday look though. But yes it is unique...for now until some teenybopper get s ahold of it


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, I love it. It looks really easy to make, though... I might have to try that.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 14, 2007)

I like the necklace.  It's different.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm thinking maybe it might not look as bad when working in a creative environment. It could add pizzazz to a simple black outfit.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe, but probably not.  It would have to be the 2nd design.


----------



## panther27 (Oct 25, 2008)

I know this thread is old,but I'm bumping it.I am dying for a zipper neclace like the one that MAC ma's have gotten for red she said events.Does anyone know where I can get one like that?I did a google search and not much turned up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There was one for around $300,but I don't want to pay that much.Please help!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 25, 2008)

They're only verging on ridiculous and the gold one is hotness.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 25, 2008)

i saw the second one on a celeb online but i forgot who. but im diggin the 2nd one. it looks more sleek and fashionable than the first. Hope there would be cheaper versions of this for the poor. tehe


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 25, 2008)

I like them a lot, but I don't know that I would wear them. They don't fit my personal style.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 25, 2008)

the one moonsugar posted is pretty nifty but jesus, look at that price! it's an effin' zipper!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 25, 2008)

Whats with the crazy prices? We can sooo make these ourselves in less than 5 minutes =/


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 25, 2008)

I now have one for the "Red She Said" Collection! Ha! I was so surprised when we received them!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

creative, but i wouldn't wear em.


----------

